# Baseball Being Investigated By the Feds For Foreign Player Recruitment Tactics.



## WhatInThe (Oct 4, 2018)

Major League Baseball is being investigated by the FBI for foreign player recruitment tactics which has or apparently included bribes and schemes to bypass immigration laws. Coincidentally an ex Dodger,s executive is mentioned in documents. As were the Braves cited for related infractions. The two teams facing each other in the playoffs.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/ml...mlb-recruitment-of-foreign-players/ar-BBNQbAQ

Say it ain't so.


----------



## Trade (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm still mad about the Dodgers leaving Brooklyn.


----------



## DaveA (Oct 21, 2018)

All settled..  Dodgers and Red Sox in the World Series.  Starts Tuesday  - Fenway Park in Boston.


----------



## Trade (Oct 21, 2018)

If the Dodgers aren't playing in Ebbets field I'm not interested. 

<font size="3">


----------



## NckChrls (Oct 22, 2018)

DaveA said:


> All settled..  Dodgers and Red Sox in the World Series.  Starts Tuesday  - Fenway Park in Boston.



Not crazy about when Moneyball teams buy wins but really dislike the Dodgers and was a Red Sox fan a long while back. So I guess I'll put on my Jim Lonborg pin and go with the Sox.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 22, 2018)

Astros are out; so am I.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 23, 2018)

go Dodgers


----------



## Trade (Oct 24, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> go Dodgers



I hate to admit it but all these years after they broke my little boy heart by leaving Brooklyn, I still have a soft spot for the Dodgers. Sorry to see they got hammered in game one.


----------



## Trade (Oct 25, 2018)

Crap! The Dodgers lose game two too. 

Now I'm bummed out. 

I wish I had never looked at this thread. 

Most years I don't even know whose playing in the world series.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 25, 2018)

Trade said:


> I'm still mad about the Dodgers leaving Brooklyn.


They left Brooklyn?  Who knew?


----------



## woody (Oct 26, 2018)

Figured out the Dodgers leaving Brooklyn is why I ended up a Mets fan.  Along time ago, my grandpa was a Brooklyn Dodgers fan and with that came his absolute dislike of the Yankees.  So when they left he could not automatically start liking the Yankees.  When the Mets came along, they became his team.  I grew up watching the Mets with him, listening on the transistor radio when we were out fishing, and he took me to Shea for my first MLB game.  Great memories!

Go Red Sox!

Wanted the Astros to get there though.  They drafted my son about 10 years ago, (2 years in their minor league system).  He was on three MiLB teams with Altuve and JD Martinez (was originally drafted by the Astros).  Fun story with JD and Latin America players - they were playing for the Greeneville Astros, small, small town in Tennessee, about the only thing open in town after the games was the Taco Bell drive-thru.  My son had his car there, JD in the passenger seat, who is bilingual, and three Latin American players in the backseat, who did not speak English and had never had Taco Bell before!  JD would interpret what they wanted, tell my son, and he'd order it!  Fun memories.  Another thing they did as a team, bought a grill, kept it in the parking lot of the Days Inn (that is where the team lived).  My son would tell me that the Latin American guys could really cook good!  However, after a road trip, they came back only to discover that someone took their grill.


----------

